# How to dress up a door?



## guygood (Nov 28, 2007)

Please does anyone know of a way to dress up an old door? We have doors inside to our rooms that have T&G wood strips that are fastened to the outside of the door and they matche the T&G walls nicely. The problem is on the other side of the door (inside of bed room) after removing the old wall paper we find flat plain old plywood. Is there anyway or ideas for dressing this side of the door up before we paint it?

Ty in advance


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

There ar a variety of mouldings readily that you can apply to the door in any pattern you wish. 1 large panel outline, 3 panel outline, square corners. angled corners etc. just use your imagination.


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree with Rehabber. On my flat builders special doors I put three "panels" of picture molding from Home Depot, then painted with Ben Moore gloss paint and it makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## guygood (Nov 28, 2007)

You are both so right, and what a great idea. I am in Costa Rica and there are no Home Depots or anything like them. I may be able to find places that sell picture frame molding though.
Concordseeker---any chance you could shoot me a picture of one of your doors?
Thanks so much!

Guy


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Good Guy,

I'm trying to attach my pics but no success yet. I'll keep trying.

Concordseeker


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

guygood said:


> You are both so right, and what a great idea. I am in Costa Rica and there are no Home Depots or anything like them. I may be able to find places that sell picture frame molding though.
> Concordseeker---any chance you could shoot me a picture of one of your doors?
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Guy


I hope you don't mind if I ask an off your topic question. How easy or difficult is it to get building supplies in Costa Rica.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi, guygood
I once used a router with the bit barely cutting the wood to cut a door to make it look like tongue and groove. 

I have also cut a 3/4 inch thick by 6 inches wide board with a skill saw having the blade set at an angle so I would cut the board lengthways and end up with approximately an inch wide at the bottom and 1/2 inch at the top and 8 foot long. Doing this gave me home made molding to cut and install on a door. Turned out looking good.

Hope this gives you some ideas to try yourself.


----------



## guygood (Nov 28, 2007)

Great Idea, Thanks Kirk, I will try that if I cant find pre made molding!

Concordeseeker, If not too much trouble send pics direct. to [email protected] and it might be easier. and Thank you again!

Clutchcargo, to kind of get you an answer, it is fairly easy to get building materials in Costa Rica if you are building the Costarican (Tico) way. All concrete! These houses and buildings are strong! There are strict seismic codes here. A lot of earthquakes! As for finish materials you would find in the US, its a little tougher!

Ty ---all


----------

